# Big G 3.0



## Big G (Dec 12, 2011)

After two years of surgeries, physical therapy & hip problems (see last post of Big G 2.0 journal for details)... I'M BAAAAACK!! 

Doctors gave me the go-ahead to return to the gym, and so I did, today. It was awesome!

Unfortunately I've lost 10lb from my old max weight, and my body fat has increased from 8-10% to 15%, so this journal will initially be cutting. If my body holds out, I'll be back to bulking a couple of months from now.


----------



## Big G (Dec 12, 2011)

*Eliptical*
1min@10mph, 1min@13-15mph, 1min@8mph, & 1min backwards (All x2).
Lungs burnt after 2nd min @ 13mph. _I am sooo out of shape!!_

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

*Wide Grip Chins*
BW-100lb:1x5
BW-80lb:1x5
BW-60lb:1x5(just)

5lb plate swings for 1-2 minutes, then...

*Military Press*
power rack (supports on hole 8)
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
45lb:1x10
95lb:3x5

*Shrugs*
power rack (supports on hole 4)
45lb:1x10
95lb:1x5
115lb:1x5
135lb:1x5

*Hanging Reverse Crunches*
3x5

*Bar Hang*
1x 60seconds​


----------



## Big G (Dec 14, 2011)

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Treadmill*:
1.25miles - 15min, 4-6mph

*Squats*
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
145lb: 2 x10

*Deadlifts*
95lb: 1 x 5
145lb: 2 x 10​


----------



## Big G (Dec 16, 2011)

CARDIO

*Elliptical*
20 minutes - Slow, fast, fwd & bckwrd

*Treadmill*
10 minutes - walk, jog, No.10 incline


WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*10lb plate swings 
*1-2 mins

*Bench Press
*Bar:  1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 8
115lb: 1 x 8
125lb: 1 x 8
140lb: 1 x 8 
155lb: 1 x 4 (just)

*Bent-over DB Rows
*35lb: 1 x 10 (R&L)
50lb: 1 x 10 (R&L) 
65lb: 2 x 10 (L failing on rep 7)

*Iso-lateral Low Row (machine)
*_Just for kicks'n'giggles._
90lb: 1 x 10
145lb: 1 x 5 (barely).​


----------



## Big G (Dec 19, 2011)

WEIGHT 184.8lb

*Eliptical*
8-14mph, fwd & bckwrd: 10min

*Treadmill*
4-7mph: 5min

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

5lb plate swings for 1-2 minutes, then...

*Wide Grip Chins*
BW-60lb:2x5
BW-50lb:1x5
BW-50lb:1x3(fail)

*Military Press*
power rack (supports on hole 8)
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
45lb:1x10
95lb:1x5
100lb:3x6
105lb:1x4(just)

*Shrugs
*power rack (supports on hole 4)
45lb:1x10
95lb:1x5
145lb:3x8

*Bar Hang
*1x 45seconds
stopped before failure due to minor
injury to left forearm last week

*Hanging Reverse Crunches
*3x6
Set3, Reps5&6 not full​


----------



## Big G (Dec 21, 2011)

CARDIO

*Elliptical*
23 minutes: 8-13mph alternating

*Treadmill*
11min: 1min@4mph, 1min@ 6mph (1mile)

*Elliptical*
7min: 8-13mph, fwd & bckwrds

*Treadmill*
3min: 3.5mph, 15º incline​


----------



## Big G (Dec 21, 2011)

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Elliptical:
*15min: 8-13mph, fwd & bckwrd

*Squats
*Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
150lb: 3 x12 (Easy!) =)

*Deadlifts
*145lb: 1 x 10
185lb: 1 x 10
225lb: 1 x 10
225lb: 1 x 6​


----------



## Big G (Dec 31, 2011)

Fri 12/23/12

*Elliptical*
25min: 6-15mph, fwd & bckwrd.

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*10lb plate swings 
*1-2 mins

*Bench Press
*Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
115lb: 1 x 5
135lb: 1 x 5
145lb: 2 x 8
145lb: 1 x 6 (failed 7)

*T-Bar Rows
*Bar: 1 x 10
Bar + 45lb: 1 x 10
Bar + 70lb: 1 x 5
Bar + 90lb: 1 x 5
Bar + 135lb: 1 x 5
Bar + 140lb: 3 x 5

*Dips
*BW: 8, 8, 6 (failed 7).​


----------



## Big G (Dec 31, 2011)

Mon 12/26/11

*Treadmill*
1min: 4mph
7min: 6.5mph
1min: 4mph
(feels good to be running again)

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

10lb plate swings for 1-2 minutes, then...

*Wide Grip Chins
*BW-40lb: 3 x 4
BW-40lb: 1 x 3 (failed 4)

*Military Press
*power rack (supports on hole 8)
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
100lb: 3 x 5 (just!)

*Shrugs (Smith Machine)
*Bar: 1 x 10
Bar + 70lb: 1 x 5
Bar + 100lb: 1 x 5 
Bar + 150lb: 3 x 8

*Bar Hang
*1x 47seconds
stopped before failure due to minor
injury to left forearm 2 weeks ago

*Hanging Reverse Crunches
*3 x 7 (all full, & not too hard)​


----------



## Big G (Dec 31, 2011)

Wed 12/28/12

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Treadmill*:
2min: 4mph
8min: 5.5-6.5mph
2min: 4mph
4min: 6.5mph
iPod ear-buds died. =(

*Squats*
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
160lb: 4 x 10
Mild knee pain, set 2.
Pushed butt out more on set 3 & 4, pain free

*Deadlifts*
135lb: 1 x 10
185lb: 1 x 10
230lb: 3 x 8 (just)​


----------



## Big G (Dec 31, 2011)

Fri 12/30/11

Skipped cardio, running late

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*10lb plate swings 
*1-2 mins

*Bench Press
*Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
115lb: 1 x 5
135lb: 1 x 5
150lb: 1 x 6
155lb: 1 x 6
155lb: 1 x 5 (failed 6) 
155lb: 1 x 3 (failed 4)

*T-Bar Rows
*Bar: 1 x 10
Bar + 50lb: 1 x 10
Bar + 95lb: 1 x 5
Bar + 115lb: 1 x 3
Bar + 142.5lb: 1 x 8
Bar + 145lb: 1 x 8
Bar + 147.5lb: 1 x 8

*Dips*
BW + 10lb: 8, 7(fail), 4(fail)​


----------



## Big G (Jan 3, 2012)

Mon 1/3/11

Treadmill
4min: 4mph
10min: 6.5mph
2min: 4mph
(slight lung-burn after 9min, but not bad)
Ability to run coming back fast. =)

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

10lb plate swings for 1-2 minutes, then...

*Wide Grip Chins
*BW-60lb: 1 x 4
BW-40lb: 3 x 5 =)

*Military Press
*power rack (supports on hole 8)
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
120lb: 3 x 6 (failed last rep)

*Shrugs (Bar-bell)
*95lb: 1 x 10
135lb: 1 x 5 
205lb: 3 x 8 =)

*Hanging Reverse Crunches
*3 x 8

LOVING how fast strength & aerobic ability are returning!!​


----------



## Big G (Jan 5, 2012)

Wed 1/4/12

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Treadmill:
*1min: 4mph
4min: 7.5mph
1min: 4mph

*Squats
*Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
170lb: 1 x 14
175lb: 1 x 14
180lb: 1 x 14

*Deadlifts
*95lb: 1 x 10
135lb: 1 x 5
185lb: 1 x 3
235lb: 3 x 10 
Struggled to lockout last rep.​


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2012)

Glad you're back in the gym.  You'll get back to your max lifts in no time.


----------



## Big G (Jan 6, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Glad you're back in the gym.  You'll get back to your max lifts in no time.



Thanks. I'm glad to be back too. Feels gooood. Good luck for your IFBB show! 

Also... How does the "reputation" thing work? I don't remember that from when I was here last time.


----------



## Big G (Jan 6, 2012)

Fri 1/6/12​Weight 183.5

*Treadmill*
2min: 3.5mph
12min: 6.5mph
2min: 3.5mph
(10min@6.5mph before any discomfort) =)

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*10lb plate swings 
*1-2 mins

*Bench Press
*Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
120lb: 1 x 5
160lb: 4 x 5 (just)

*T-Bar Rows
*Bar: 1 x 10
Bar + 45lb: 1 x 10
Bar + 90lb: 1 x 5
Bar + 135lb: 1 x 3
Bar + 160lb: 4 x 5 
(easy!) =)

*Dips*
BW + 20lb: 3 x 6
(easy) =)​


----------



## Big G (Jan 7, 2012)

Sat 1/7/12​
Weight 180.8 
(6.2lb down in 4 weeks)

Protein shake w/banana & cranberries for breakfast
2 hours later, just as I was getting hungry, I hit the gym for...

 HIIT CARDIO 

*Elliptical*
1min@8mph
1min@11mph
1min@8mph
1min@15mph!
X8. i.e. 32min total

*Treadmill*
1min@3½mph
1min@7½mph(ouch!)
X8. i.e. 16min total

*Elliptical*
1min@8mph
1min@11mph
X8. i.e. 16min total

Lungs burning, coughing, soaked head to toe.
Stumbled to the changing room where an old guy said...
"Good God, son! Are you alright!?" 

5min laying in the sauna, shower, then home (exhausted!) for 
strir-fried chicken/celery & 4 bottles of sugar-free electrolyte drinks.

​


----------



## Big G (Jan 9, 2012)

Mon 1/9/11
Weight 182.5 
(up/down/up/down!)

Skipped cardio. Running late

WORKOUT: UPPER VERTICAL

10lb plate swings for 1-2 minutes, then...

*Wide Grip Chins
*BW-80lb: 1 x 5
BW: 3 x 5
last 2 reps of last two sets, 90%-ish
5 negatives after last set.

*Military Press
*power rack (supports on hole 8)
upper arm parallel to floor at base of movement.
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
125lb: 3 x 6 
(last rep crept up!)

*Shrugs (Bar-bell)
*95lb: 1 x 10
135lb: 1 x 5
190lb: 1 x 5 
225lb: 3 x 8 
over/under grip.
last few reps 80%-ish.

*Hanging Reverse Crunches
*(10lb hanging off feet)
3 x 8
Final reps 50%-ish.
​


----------



## Big G (Jan 11, 2012)

Wed 1/11/12

WORKOUT: LEGS

*Treadmill*:
2min: 4mph
5min: 6.5mph
1min: 4mph

*Squats*
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
140lb: 1 x 5
165lb: 1 x 3
185lb: 3 x 16
Exhausting!

*Deadlifts*
95lb: 1 x 10
135lb: 1 x 5
185lb: 1 x 4
225lb: 1 x 3
250lb: 3 x 8 
Sucking air. Otherwise OK. =)​


----------



## Big G (Jan 12, 2012)

1/13/12

HIIT CARDIO

*Treadmill*
45mins, alternating as intensely as possibly between:
1min@4mph/walk
1min@6mph/jog
1min@8mph/run
1min@10mph/sprint

Those seconds can sure pass slowly @ 10mph! 

Left soaked head to toe & coughing (but only a little).​


----------



## Big G (Jan 14, 2012)

Fri 1/13/12
Weight 182.0

*Cardio*
None. Workout partner hungover
& not feeling up for treadmill.

WORKOUT: UPPER HORIZONTAL

*10lb plate swings 
*1-2 mins

*Bench Press
*Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
167 1/2lb: 4 x 6 (just)
plus,
125lb: 1 x 10 (for fun)

*T-Bar Rows
*Bar: 1 x 10
Bar + 45lb: 1 x 10
Bar + 90lb: 1 x 5
Bar + 135lb: 1 x 3
Bar + 167 1/2lb: 4 x 6 
(last rep not fully to abs)

*Dips*
BW + 25lb: 3 x 8
(easy) =)​


----------



## Big G (Jan 14, 2012)

Sat 1/14/12

*DAMN*!! Woke up in pain from a strained anterior deltoid.

I had no idea I'd injured it yesterday.

Seeking advice for prevention & recovery here 

=(​


----------



## Big G (Jan 23, 2012)

10 days from shoulder injury. Still aching but not quite as bad as last week. 

Took a week off from the gym. Returned today with a new program: Pull/Legs/Push
(although I doubt there'll be any bench-pressing for a while).

*Treadmill* 
(quick warmup)
3.5mph:1min
6.5mph:5min
3.5mph:1min

PULLING

*Lat Pulldown
*100lb: 1 x 10
130lb: 1 x 10
150lb: 2 x 10
(last 2-3 reps 80%ish)
130lb: 1 x 10

*CG Cable Rows
*100lb: 1 x 10
120lb: 3 x 10
(last rep not to abs)

*BO BB Rows*
95lb: 1 x 10
115lb: 3 x 10

*Shrugs*
(Cambered bar)
95lb: 1 x 10
145lb: 1 x 10
185lb: 1 x 10
165lb: 1 x 10
185lb: 1 x 10 
(grip failing)

*BB Curls*
40lb: 1 x 10​


----------



## Big G (Jan 24, 2012)

Tues 1/23/12
WEIGHT: 181.4lb

*Treadmill*
1min: 3.5mph
5min: 6.5mph
1min: 3.5mph

LEGS

*Squats*
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
135lb: 1 x 5
165lb: 1 x 5
185lb: 1 x 20
(Not too bad)

*Good Mornings
*Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
125lb: 1 x 5
145lb: 2 x 10
Hamstring burrrnn =)

*SL DLs
*95lb: 1 x 5
125lb: 1 x 5
165lb(?): 2 x 10
(I think it was 165lb)

*Incline situps
*(w/8lb ball throw/catch)
1 x 25
1 x 20 (fail)​


----------



## Big G (Jan 25, 2012)

Wed 1/25/12

Anterior delt still aching from strain.
Biceps, abs & hamstrings fried from training, but still...

HIIT CARDIO
(actually more like *M*IIT, but anyway...)

*Treadmill
*45min: 4-8mph, 0-10 incline, 4 miles.

*Elliptical
*6min: 9-15mph
(planned on 15mins, but gave up)

Sauna & cold shower.

A six-meal 1,800 calorie day 
(P:212g/49%, F:70g/35%, C:81g/16%)

Should've lost another few ounces.​


----------



## Big G (Jan 28, 2012)

Fri 1/27/12
WEIGHT 179.4lb
(Hit the 170s! Yay!)

Hamstings crippled with Good Morning DOMS. Still...

*Treadmill* (warmup)
2min: 4mph
7min: 7mph
1min: 4mph

PUSHING
(With a strained right shoulder. Ant delt? Rotator?)

*25lb decline DB press 
*1 x 3: Painful 

*Assisted dips
*BW-120lb: 1 x 3
(Not painful, but achey)

*Cable Xovers
*10lb: 1 x 3 (no pain)
20lb: 1 x 3 (no pain)
40lb: 1 x 3 (no pain)
50lb: 1 x 3 (no pain)
70lb: 3 x 12
(using both hands to situate cable for right side)

*50lb EZ-BB Skullcrushers
*3 x 10 (no pain)

*5lb rotator cuff raises*
1 x 3: Painful 

*25lb Rear Delt Reverse Fly
*1x 3: Painful.

LEFT PISSED & WORRIED!


Spent most of evening with an ice-pack on anterior delt.

Not significantly more painful the following morning. Phew!
​


----------



## Big G (Jan 30, 2012)

*Treadmill 
*30min: 4-11mph, 0-11 incline

PULLING

*Lat Pulldown
*100lb: 1 x 10
130lb: 1 x 6
160lb: 1 x 8
140lb: 1 x 8
160lb: 1 x 8
140lb: 1 x 8

*CG Cable Rows
*100lb: 1 x 10
120lb: 1 x 5
140lb: 3 x 8
(last 3reps not to abs)

*BO BB Rows
*Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 10
125lb: 3 x 8
(last 4reps not to abs)

*Shrugs* 
(Cambered bar)
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 10
125lb: 3 x 8 
(Had to regrip set 3 rep 7)

*BB Curls
*50lb: 2 x 8
50lb: 1 x 5 (failed 6)​


----------



## Big G (Feb 2, 2012)

Wed 2/1/12
WEIGHT: 178.4lb

*Treadmill*
1min: 3.5mph
5min: 6.5mph
1min: 3.5mph

LEGS

*Squats*
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
135lb: 1 x 5
165lb: 1 x 5
185lb: 1 x 3
195lb: 1 x 20
(Not too bad)

*Sumo Deadlifts*135lb: 1 x 8
185lb: 1 x 5
225lb: 1 x 3
250lb: 5 x 5
(Not too bad)​


----------



## Big G (Feb 3, 2012)

Fri 2/3/12
WEIGHT 178lb 

*Treadmill (warmup)
*10min: 4-8mph, 0-10incline

PUSHING
(With a strained right shoulder. Ant delt? Rotator?)

*5lb rotator cuff raises (right side)
*2 x 10. 
No pain.  

*Skullcrushers*
40lb BB: 1 x 10
25lb DBs: 3 x 10

*Decline situps
*3 x 10
Abs already sore! 
From last week? From leg day on Wed?

*Cable Xovers*
30lb: 1 x 10 
50lb: 1 x 10 
70lb: 1 x 10
80lb: 1 x 10
90lb: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 10
(no pain, but need both hands to situate cable for right side)

*Rope/Cable Tricep pulldowns
*40lb: 3 x 10

*Iso-Lateral (decline style) Hammer Strength machine
*25lb: 2 x 10
(No pain, unlike last week.)

Left with shoulder aching but not particularly painful. Good news!​


----------



## Big G (Feb 9, 2012)

Mon 2/6/12

*Treadmill *
10min: 4-8mph, 0-10 incline

PULLING

*Lat Pulldown*
100lb: 1 x 10
130lb: 1 x 6
160lb: 3 x 8 
(last rep barely)

*CG Cable Rows*
100lb: 1 x 10
120lb: 1 x 5
150lb: 1 x 7
(reps 6&7 not to abs)
140lb: 2 x 8
(set 2 reps 7-8 not to abs)

*BO BB Rows*
95lb: 1 x 10
130lb: 3 x 8

*Shrugs *
(Cambered bar)
95lb: 1 x 10
145lb: 1 x 5
185lb: 1 x 3
205lb: 3 x 10
(Grip struggling. Need straps!)

*BB Curls*
50lb: 2 x 10
50lb: 1 x 5
(failed 6)​


----------



## Big G (Feb 9, 2012)

Wed 2/8/12
WEIGHT: 177.2lb 

*Treadmill*
10min: 4-8mph, 0-15 incline

LEGS

*Squats*
Bar: 1 x 10
95lb: 1 x 5
135lb: 1 x 5
185lb: 1 x 5
205lb: 1 x 20
(Legs shaking!)

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135lb: 1 x 8
185lb: 1 x 5
225lb: 1 x 3
265lb: 5 x 5
(Only 5lb more next week!)​


----------

